

Milton Friedman predicts the invention of Bitcoin in 1999 - peter123
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MnQJFEVY7s

======
kaonashi
"No record of where it came from"

Not quite.

~~~
jadeddrag
I get what you're trying to imply, but I believe you're wrong. Most everyone
knows by now that all bitcoin transactions must be public, but there is
nothing in the bitcoin protocol that identifies who's who. Or even _where_
(geographically speaking) a transaction originated.

